# So about a handler dependent dog...



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

So can anyone give any suggestions on working with my boy? Like I've said before he is very dependent on me. When I go out of sight, he searches for me. He's afraid of noises like cracking whips and gunshots but not fireworks or thunder. :? He goes crazy over the puppy burlap sack and tugs on it and did well but when we switched to a jute type or the puppy one with handles, he really liked to fight for it but once he got it, he just dropped it. So we've stopped protection work for a while and have just done obedience and tracking (which he is SUPER at so YAY!!!). But when he sees a car tire (we have a truck tire in the back), he goes CRAZY!!!! He picks it up, slings it around, carries it and tugs on it!! EVERYTHING!! So...can you build drive with a tire??? lol :-k Hopefully!!! lol Also, when we go out, people usually can't pet him. I REALLY have to watch his body language as to when he doesn't like someone. So now I have people giving him treats when they come up, which is helping some.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Hillary Hamilton said:


> Also, when we go out, people usually can't pet him. I REALLY have to watch his body language as to when he doesn't like someone. So now I have people giving him treats when they come up, which is helping some.


I'm curious. More detail about this.... ? Strangers?


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, strangers but even people he has met before. Take for instance a friend of ours was going out to schH training with us and used to take me(her dog broke her foot at practice! =( ) and has known us a while. She said "Hey, Joe" from the front seat and he started growling.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Hillary Hamilton said:


> Yes, strangers but even people he has met before. Take for instance a friend of ours was going out to schH training with us and used to take me(her dog broke her foot at practice! =( ) and has known us a while. She said "Hey, Joe" from the front seat and he started growling.



I have a female rottie that is like that. It sounds like yours is very similar, I took that dog out of schH and now all I ever do with her is OB and fetch. My wife used to run with her and sometimes she comes along for trips to the river or mountains.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I have a female rottie that is like that. It sounds like yours is very similar, I took that dog out of schH and now all I ever do with her is OB and fetch. My wife used to run with her and sometimes she comes along for trips to the river or mountains.


What, did ya ditch her now that you got the mali. [--D


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> What, did ya ditch her now that you got the mali. [--D


hmmmm :-k


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Hillary Hamilton said:


> So can anyone give any suggestions on working with my boy? Like I've said before he is very dependent on me. When I go out of sight, he searches for me. He's afraid of noises like cracking whips and gunshots but not fireworks or thunder. :? He goes crazy over the puppy burlap sack and tugs on it and did well but when we switched to a jute type or the puppy one with handles, he really liked to fight for it but once he got it, he just dropped it. So we've stopped protection work for a while and have just done obedience and tracking (which he is SUPER at so YAY!!!). But when he sees a car tire (we have a truck tire in the back), he goes CRAZY!!!! He picks it up, slings it around, carries it and tugs on it!! EVERYTHING!! So...can you build drive with a tire??? lol :-k Hopefully!!! lol Also, when we go out, people usually can't pet him. I REALLY have to watch his body language as to when he doesn't like someone. So now I have people giving him treats when they come up, which is helping some.


I think this is post shows some of the reasons why you received MANY recommendations to take your time in puppy selection. A drivey, nervy dog is NOT a good combination.


----------



## Hillary Hamilton (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah, I know!! He is 3 years old but he's basically a rescue so I think he does OK. Not great but pretty good.


----------

